# Is it normal for the soffit to get wet like this?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For one thing they left the shingles sitting to far back. They should have hung over the edge at least 1/2.
Posting your location in your profile would be a big help.
Reason being I know in my area it's code to install Storm and Ice shield to the lower edge of the sheathing before the paper and shingle go on to help prevent things like this from happening.
I'd be up on a ladder checking to see if there's even a starter strip, the seams do not line up in the starter strip and the shingles, the tar paper over laps the drip cap.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

We live in FL.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

So I'm assuming something is wrong here. We live in Tampa, FL.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Is your AC in the attic? Could be condensate from that. You say no rain fell and a heavy dew sounds unlikely in Florida. Only other thing I can think of is big fat oppossum urine or a kid with a hose.:huh:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if one of today's high speed cost cutting builders ended a bath vent there.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

AC is not in the attic. I had a builder rep come out and check it and he said it was normal. But it seems like he was shrugging everything off like saying "it's the exterior of the home, it'll get wet. That's what it's there for, so the inside wont get wet. It's prob just dew." About the shingles, he said they're done correctly and they try to cut it very close to the drip line or edge or something or another.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suggest you get plenty of pictures and documentation including the name and date of the builder rep visit and what he said as close as you can recall. I can guarantee you'll be talking with these folks again at some point, possibly in court.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

cnguyen said:


> I just noticed this today. There was a puddle on the ground and no rain last night


When was the last time it did rain and how much? 

I can see water as high up as the edge of the shingles. I've seen roof leaks that took a day or so to finally find there way out and be visible. 

Any access to that area of the attic?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

His reply was total BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's also his job to save the company money to keep his job.
No way should a soffit be dripping water unless someone just pressure washed or there was a hurricane! 
Look on any shingle company's web site and read the install directions.
Not ones going to say it's ok to install shingles with no or that little an over hang.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

kwikfishron said:


> When was the last time it did rain and how much?
> 
> I can see water as high up as the edge of the shingles. I've seen roof leaks that took a day or so to finally find there way out and be visible.
> 
> Any access to that area of the attic?


I think it rained about a 3-4 days ago. The home is two story and that part is over the garage. I'm not sure if we can access it. I'm trying to get someone else from the builder to come out and take a look, but that seems very difficult at this point.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

joecaption said:


> His reply was total BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's also his job to save the company money to keep his job.
> No way should a soffit be dripping water unless someone just pressure washed or there was a hurricane!
> Look on any shingle company's web site and read the install directions.
> Not ones going to say it's ok to install shingles with no or that little an over hang.


I agree. I looked at the neighbors home and their soffit does not have drip stains or is dripping. I even asked him if the shingles should come out a little more and he says "no, the roofers try and cut it as close to the drip as possible. No over hang." He refused to get a pro out to take a look. This is a new rep that was just transferred into the subdivision, and he's pretty rude. Kept on saying he's been doing this for 15 years.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive seen this type of leak once. and that was caused by having no step flashing.. water was getting in under the shingles up along the sidewall and the water was getting under the shingles running down the roof then under the drip edge and down into the fascia cladding then coming out of the soffit.. 

something tells me that roof might be getting stripped a lot earlier than the 25 years which is what their warrenty'd for


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive seen this type of leak once. and that was caused by having no step flashing.. water was getting in under the shingles up along the sidewall and the water was getting under the shingles running down the roof then under the drip edge and down into the fascia cladding then coming out of the soffit..


I've seen it many times......looking at the picture, condensation is way down on my list of what might be going on.


----------



## cnguyen (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I can try to find another Rep to come out and take a look. The one that came out today was pretty sure he knew what he was talking about and will not get a roofer to come and check it out. I guess if that don't work I'll have to get a home inspection done since the home is still under 1 year warranty. Btw, we close on May 31st, 2013 and there has been so many problems already. I'm not surprise if someone halfassed this job.


----------

